# engueuler comme du poisson pourri



## Missrapunzel

Bonjour tout le monde,

Comment reformuleriez-vous l'expression "_engueuler comme du poisson pourri_" si vous deviez l'utiliser dans un contexte formel? 

*NB*: il n'y a pas eu d'injures mais la personne qui a _engueulé l'autre comme du poisson pourri_ était très énervée et très agressive (au téléphone).

Merci pour vos suggestions!!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Incendier_, peut-être ?
_
Accabler d'injures_ ?


----------



## Mout

Il s'est fait vertement réprimander ?


----------



## Chimel

Traiter de tous les noms?


----------



## Mout

J'en ai un pas mal : admonester.


----------



## Missrapunzel

Merci pour vos réponses, je vois que ça vous inspire!  

Incendier : est-ce vraiment formel?
Accabler d'injures : ça ne me semble pas totalement adapté ici car il n'y a pas eu d'insultes. J'aime bien _accabler _mais _injures _ne va pas. 
Vertement réprimander : _vertement _me va très bien mais il s'agit de deux personnes qui sont égales, il n'y a pas de notions de hiérarchie ou d'ascendant entre elles et avec _réprimander_, je comprends que c'est d'un chef vers son subalterne. 
Traiter de tous les noms irait bien, j'y ai déjà pensé mais je cherche une expression plus élaborée, plus sophistiquée. 
Admonester me plaît bien. C'est assez rare comme terme. Comment lui donner plus de poids?_ vertement admonester_?


----------



## Chimel

J'avais aussi pensé à _admonester_ (ou à _tancer_), mais pour moi c'est beaucoup trop faible par rapport à l'idée que l'on cherche à exprimer. C'est plutôt de l'ordre de la réprimande ("Ce n'est pas bien, ce que vous avez fait là") alors qu'ici on parle d'une personne énervée et agressive, qui devait être très en colère et qui a sans doute utilisé un vocabulaire très direct, voire blessant.


----------



## pointvirgule

Il y a aussi _passer un savon à qqn_, ou _savonner qqn_, qui signifie réprimander sévèrement.


----------



## Missrapunzel

En fait la personne était très en colère (et l'a bien montré!) mais l'autre (qui a reçu cette engueulade) n'y était pour rien dans sa colère. La "victime" ne méritait pas les reproches et ne pouvait rien faire au problème de l'autre. La personne avait juste besoin de passer ses nerfs sur quelqu'un de façon très agressive. 

Je cherche une expression forte, sophistiquée, et plutôt formelle. 
_Adresser un flot de _ _ _ _?_ 
_ _ _  vertement?


----------



## dupo

... passé ses nerfs sur...

s'est défoulé sur...

s'est déchaîné sur...

Le patron s'est déchaîné sur Jacques...

Le patron a VIDE SA BILE sur Jacques (ou déversé sa bile)


----------



## Missrapunzel

Merci dupo!! J'aime bien "_passer ses nerfs sur_". Pour "_vider sa bile_", ça ne me semble pas trop adapté à un emploi formel.


----------



## dupo

Missrapunzel said:


> Merci dupo!! J'aime bien "_passer ses nerfs sur_". Pour "_vider sa bile_", ça ne me semble pas trop adapté à un emploi formel.




"vider sa bile" serait formel en littérature mais pas, j'en conviens, dans un usage administratif tel qu'une lettre d'avocat


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Par _engueuler comme du poisson pourri_, entendez-vous ou non des insultes ?


> Accabler d'injures : ça ne me semble pas totalement adapté ici car il n'y a pas eu d'insultes.
> Traiter de tous les noms irait bien, j'y ai déjà pensé [...]


Pour moi, _traiter de tous les noms_ est une manière polie de dire _insulter_...?

S'il s'agit d'une lettre d'avocat, je m'efforcerais d'être factuel avant d'être formel.
_Utilisé un langage inapproprié et offensant_ ? (s'il y a eu un langage ingurieux)
_Utilisé un langage inapproprié pour adresser des reproches injustifiés_ ?


----------



## dupo

Elle a précisé qu'il n'y avait pas d'insultes


----------



## JeanDeSponde

C'est ce que j'ai aussi lu, d'où ma question sur _traiter de tous les noms_ qui signifier _insulter_...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Miss,

Il me venait « enguirlander », mais c'est pas trop formel non plus !


----------



## Maître Capello

Je pense quant à moi à *houspiller*.


----------



## Missrapunzel

Merci encore pour vos réponses!! C'est fou ce qu'il y a comme synonymes pour dire qu'on s'est fait souffler dans les bronches!! Vous êtes très inspirés, ce qui me réjouit. 

Alors _enguirlander_, j'ai peur que ce soit trop proche phonétiquement de _engueuler_, par contre _houspiller _pourrait convenir... agrémenté de _vertement, _ça pourrait être assez formel.  ça y est, je crois que je tiens ma phrase: _accablé de reproches injustifiés et vertement houspillé. _Je pourrais même encore ajouter: _avait besoin de passer ses nerfs sur quelqu'un et a donc.... 
 _C'est génial, je vous remercie beaucoup pour votre contribution!!! _
_


----------



## TRADLADY

Bonjour à tous,

Pour ma part, j'en resterais à "accablé de reproches injustifiés" peut-être en précisant "en hurlant" car "vertement houspillé" ne "sonne" pas bien selon moi.
TL


----------

